# Safe paint for little chewers?



## RattyShay (Jun 11, 2012)

I heard (here or somewhere else I cant remember where) that i can paint my rats wooden cage accessories. I was wondering if thats true and if so, what kind of paint would be the safest to use? or what would be easiest to use for sealing wooden dowels etc. that I wish to add to my cage.

P.S. I would prefer something that is not a spray paint as i live in an apartment and work nights. Id like something i can paint by hand with a brush so I can paint a little mural or something fun like that


----------



## laurali (May 20, 2012)

Hi
plastikot is safe. I think as long as it is safe for childrens toys it'd safe for rats.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Go to a craft store, or craft section at any local store, and look at their acrylic paints. Most of them should be non-toxic, and acrylic paints are non-noxious, so you'll be safe with that.

They should also have some non-toxic sealers there as well.


----------

